# Perspektive



## möp (30. September 2003)

Moin,

ich hab mal wieder nen Problem, ich habe ein Bild (Auto auf einer Straße)
nun soll das alte Auto raus und ein neues rein - ist soweit fast erledigt.

Allerdings schaff ich es nich das neue Auto in die richtige Perspektive zu ziehn...

verlier hier noch meinen Verstand ... währe euch sehr verbunden, wenn ihr mir helfn könntet....

hier is das bild: Hintergrund.zip 

mfg
möp


----------



## Thomas Lindner (30. September 2003)

Das zweite (neue Auto /Audi) hat leider eine ander Perspektive und insbesondere ander Gesamtmaße, aber über ungefähr folgende Schritte ist es zu bewältigen:

· Audi leicht im Uhrzeigersinn drehen ( 10-20°)
· Audi perspektivisch neigen und zwar Richtung : rechts unten
· noch leicht eindrehen (gegen Uhrzeigersinn) und ausrichten


----------



## möp (1. Oktober 2003)

danke - jetzt passt es einigermaßen - hast recht, die Vorlagen waren ne Katastrophe, aber ich tu auch nur das was mir gesagt wird ... 

mfg
möp


----------

